# Archive > Open content archive > News Archive >  Tax returns mailed to individual taxpayers

## duncan drennan

Tax returns were mailed to individual taxpayers on 16 July 2007. If you have not received your tax return by the end of August please contact SARS for further information.

You can also download an Adobe PDF format of the return, or use eFiling to lodge your return. These two versions will be available from August.

Returns must be submitted between 1 August and 31 October.

Full SARS press release

Further information on filing season and tax returns

----------


## duncan drennan

It seems SARS has had some problems with the new efiling system, and have therefore delayed the issuing of eFiling tax returns until next week.




> Pretoria, 06 August 2007 -- The South African Revenue Service (SARS) today made available its income tax eFiling facility to a targeted group of taxpayers to receive feedback on their experience of the electronic submission facility.
> 
> We then opened the facility to a larger pool of taxpayers in order to test the robustness the system. It was planned that the facility would be opened to all taxpayers who wanted to file electronically.
> 
> This phased approach was adopted to ensure an acceptable quality of service to SARS e-filers.
> 
> We are pleased that the eFiling system for income tax worked in the limited testing environment and that taxpayers had a good experience. However, when we opened the facility to a wider pool of taxpayers, we received feedback of performance problems with the system.
> 
> SARS is now doing further work and more tests to the internet system to eradicate the problems experienced by our early income tax eFilers. We prefer to attend to these issues before opening the eFiling facility for wider use and to ensure the best possible product for taxpayers.
> ...

----------


## Dave A

I've just tried to log in at eFiling to submit some PAYE returns. The site has visually changed - and when trying to log in I get this message:



> We are experiencing an excessive load at the moment.
> 
> If you cannot logon at the moment, please try again later in the day.
> 
> We will be available until midnight, 24h00, for all PAYE, VAT & Payment transactions.
> 
> Any payments affected before midnight will not attract interest or penalties. 
> 
> If you are still experiencing difficulties in concluding your transactions by 17h00 today, please give our Call Centre a call for further assistance.

----------

